# For you "Gun Bunnies"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> The longer M-777ER should be able to hit enemy forces more than 43 miles away. And with more powerful propellant charges and rocket-assisted shells, crews might be able to increase that range even more in the near future.


The U.S. Army Is About to Double Its Howitzer Range | War Is Boring


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*That Is A Real Long Tom.*

View attachment 15677

I was on an M109 in 1975, it was an SP (Self Propelled). It had a long tube, but it was nothing like that, and that thing can fire a shell 40 miles.
I think that ours went 12 miles or so. The times, they are a'changin'.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I want one ..


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

When is the last time we actually needed to shoot a shell over 25 miles in anger?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> When is the last time we actually needed to shoot a shell over 25 miles in anger?


Yesterday, for me. Oh, you mean as a country? Dunno.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Always thought this Gun Bunny was an interesting character. He's the reason the Israeli artillery have such long barrels. 
The Man Behind Iraq's Supergun - NYTimes.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any time you can extend your stand off range it goes in the good column


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

We had an 8 Inch Gun that could do about the same range with a RAAP round (Rocket Assist) and could even put a Atomic Cherry on top up to 40 Kiloton...But we sold em to Korea...Japan...Taiwan...Algeria....Britan 1st photo is the towed version of the 8 inch gun.















The second pic is the original short tube M110 along with two Duds getting their testicles irradiated by a W34 Nuclear round...It didn't have the range hardly to shoot the Atomic Cherry without giving its own troops a hellufa tan! So they added ten feet and a 400 pound muzzle brake and called it M110A2 Last pic!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"Red Leg, SIR!"
"Steel On Target".

Required greeting from an enlisted man encountering and saluting an officer in the battery areas of the 46th Field Artillery Group at Fort Carson, Colorado.
(We had 8" and 175MM self propelleds).


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

We didn't have artillery, . . . just them 16 inch guns that sent a 2200 pound projectile, . . . 25 miles down range, . . . and guaranteed within 500 feet accuracy, . . . or double your sweat sox back.

Long live the USS New Jersey (I know she's mothballed, . . . ).

But, . . . dag nab it, . . . pretty comforting to know that if you are within 20 miles of the coast, . . . ol BB-62 can put an iron umbrella over you.

I never got to see her go at it, . . . saw her slipping into Subic Bay, . . . as we were slipping out. WOW !!!

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> We didn't have artillery, . . . just them 16 inch guns that sent a 2200 pound projectile, . . . 25 miles down range, . . . and guaranteed within 500 feet accuracy, . . . or double your sweat sox back.
> 
> Long live the USS New Jersey (I know she's mothballed, . . . ).
> 
> ...


She spent a lot of time off the DMZ, but left a few months before I got there. The guys were still talking about it, though.

There were mainly destroyers on the gun-line then. Their 5" guns were pretty awesome too.

God Bless the US Navy!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I Google'd "gun bunny" and learned something new.
Then, I followed the link to "Images", and was *not* disappointed.
I'm honestly not sure which version I like more... the furry ones, or the curvy ones.

You're welcome.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> We didn't have artillery, . . . just them 16 inch guns that sent a 2200 pound projectile, . . . 25 miles down range, . . . and guaranteed within 500 feet accuracy, . . . or double your sweat sox back.
> 
> Long live the USS New Jersey (I know she's mothballed, . . . ).
> 
> ...


Quang Tri Province is one of the most contaminated places on earth for unexploded ordnance.
Here is a projectile from the USS New Jersey's main guns found by a farmer last fall.
Gio Linh District is not far from what was once the DMZ.
War-time 1,900lb naval gun shell found in central Vietnam | Society | Thanh Nien Daily
:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> We didn't have artillery, . . . just them 16 inch guns that sent a 2200 pound projectile, . . . 25 miles down range, . . . and guaranteed within 500 feet accuracy, . . . or double your sweat sox back.
> 
> Long live the USS New Jersey (I know she's mothballed, . . . ).
> 
> ...


When the spotter told fire control of BB-62 "Drop em 500 and fire for effect" by golly he meant fire for EFFECT! Those Iowas' made darned big holes.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> She spent a lot of time off the DMZ, but left a few months before I got there. The guys were still talking about it, though.
> 
> There were mainly destroyers on the gun-line then. Their 5" guns were pretty awesome too.
> 
> God Bless the US Navy!


We had the 5 inch 38's on both of my destroyers, . . . if I recollect correctly, . . . each "bullet" weighed just over 50 pounds.

We had a big, . . . excuse me, . . . BIG, . . . chief gunners mate, . . . he'd go down in the magazine, . . . help load the elevators.

Dude picked up one of the projectiles in each hand, . . . and he never even thought of dropping one. Because of the shape and size, . . . almost everyone I knew was very careful, . . . two hands, . . . carried it like a newborn baby, . . . he just grabbed em like I would grab two 16 oz Mt. Dew cans.

And, . . . yeah, . . . RPD, . . . I think the range on them was something in the 10 to 12 mile category.

Last ship I was on got a new rear mount up in San Frisco before last deployment, . . . on the checkout, . . . it was supposed to shoot at a drone being towed by another airplane.

According to the report we got, . . . the pilot of the tow plane had to holler cease fire, . . . the radar control on the gun mount locked on the cable after it blew off the drone, . . . and got several direct hits on the cable, . . . and it made old flyboy nervous. I think they only hit the cable a few times, . . . but to do that from well over a mile away, . . . yessir, that's good shooting.

They put that new mount on there just before we left, . . . and it had all of us scratching our heads, . . . till we found out that our main mission was to be the sacrificial lamb for one of several bird farms out there. That was the reason for the updated radar control on that thing, . . . just in case North Vietnam had a couple of suicide pilots who wanted to give their all to take out an American carrier.

Somebody must have warned them off, . . .

But you are right, . . . those guns were awesome.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

